# Best Tyre Dressing?



## BellUK (Mar 12, 2012)

As the title suggests, what's the best long lasting tyre dressing?

Using Turtle Wax Wet 'N' black at the moment but doesn't seem to last that long.


----------



## rcwilson (May 13, 2011)

You want a silicone based gel for endurance. Meguiars Endurance Gel, Autosmart Highstyle or others. Type into google "tyre dressings detailing world" which will throw up a whole host of results from this website better than the searchbar


----------



## ashman (Jan 13, 2010)

Swissvax Pneu


----------



## s.bailey (Mar 2, 2012)

AF Revive seems to be doing a great job on mine, plus you can use it for it's proper purpose of all exterior plastics which it also does a great job on.


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Megs Endurance Gel :thumb:


----------



## MrPARR (Jul 26, 2007)

Megs endurance for me as well.

Its name pops up so frequently in these types of thread. Not for you if you're more of a satin kinda man, but im Sheen all the way.


----------



## bero1306 (Jan 24, 2011)

For me the most durable is Megs Endurance but the best looks is Wolfs Black Out. Neither lasts ages though.


----------



## Will_G (Jan 23, 2012)

I havent used it yet but Carpro PERL gets some good write ups too. I think it'll be next on my list


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

BellUK said:


> As the title suggests, what's the best long lasting tyre dressing?
> 
> Using Turtle Wax Wet 'N' black at the moment but doesn't seem to last that long.


Scrubbing the tyres clean when you wash the wheels etc, will also help the dressing last longer.


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

I have used a few now and I find the new Gtech T1 to be the best for my needs ie natural or a gloss finish no sling and last for ages.


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

AS Highstyle
AS Smartshine
Zaino Z16

love em all :thumb:


----------



## alteclio (May 10, 2011)

I usually use Carpro perl 1:1 or CG new look trim gel. Prefer the last one as it's a bit more shiny, you can see the difference in this pic:

Left side CG new look, right side perl 1:1


----------



## MatthewADV (Jan 18, 2012)

Bulk 5L - Espuma RD50.


----------



## Prism Detailing (Jun 8, 2006)

Swissvax Pneu for me....


----------



## Steampunk (Aug 11, 2011)

Providing you are okay with a satin finish, nothing (And I mean nothing!) will last as long as Dodo-Juice Tyromania. This is not a dressing per-say, but a black tinted tyre wax. 2-3 coats is enough to last for a good 3-months if you just clean your tyres with a pH neutral shampoo during that time; strong wheel cleaners will impact the durability, however.

Because it's a wax finish, your tyres stay cleaner, and are easy to clean when they do get dirty. I haven't actually had to use APC to maintain my tyres since I started using Tyromania; after a quick BTBM or ONR wash they're clean enough to pop another coat of wax on.

Tyromania is a very soft, oily wax, so you need to work it into the sidewalls like you would a shoe polish. After it dries, the finish is an even matte black, but if you want a little more gloss wait at least 30-minutes (Or until the next wash; it really doesn't matter, though the longer you wait the easier the job gets.) and buff it down with some water or QD. This will reveal a very black, very rich satin finish. The secret to durability and an even finish is of course cleaning your tyres very thoroughly. You'll want to scrub them multiple times with APC until the lather no longer comes up dirty, rinse them well, and let them dry thoroughly. This is a lot of work, but if you do it right, you won't have to put that much effort into it again. A little bit goes a long way with Tyromania, and a 180-ml. pot is enough to dress your tyres for a couple of years.

This product doesn't get the air time that it deserves on this forum, because in my opinion it is properly brilliant! Tyre dressing used to be my least favorite job, but now I don't mind it, and actually look forward to popping another coat of Tyromania on every couple of months. This is the kind of finish it leaves (By the way, the dressing in this photo is 3-weeks old.):


IMGP3340 by Mole Hill Motors, on Flickr

Hopefully this helps... If you want more gloss, GTechniq T1 might be a good alternative, though I would be surprised if it was as durable or reliable in use as Tyromania.

Steampunk


----------



## lesdon499 (Oct 30, 2011)

Megs all the way :thumb:


----------



## Yellow Dave (Apr 5, 2011)

s.bailey said:


> AF Revive seems to be doing a great job on mine, plus you can use it for it's proper purpose of all exterior plastics which it also does a great job on.


I never thought to try it on my tyre after it didn't take to well to my clio window rubbers. Will give it a go now.

Have recently applied GT T1 and have been very pleased so far


----------



## ronwash (Mar 26, 2011)

T1 is my fav.


----------



## Paddy_R (Jan 10, 2007)

Megs Endurance tyre gel for a extra glossy finish or Zaino Z16 for a more natural finish (though 2 coats will enhance the gloss).


----------



## insanejim69 (Nov 13, 2011)

Have used Megs Endurance Gel for years up until 3 weeks ago where I discovered the glory of CG G6 Hyper Coat .....  ....... and never again will I use Megs Gel now  ..... 3 weeks and the tyres are all still shining gloriously with no splatter on the side of the car what so ever  

James


----------



## Bkjames (Sep 13, 2006)

I have just started using Megs Endurance Gel and its awesom


Brian


----------



## cotter (Aug 31, 2008)

Concours Car Care BrightTyre. Nice and subtle satin finish, and no sling


----------



## SKY (Sep 25, 2011)

I quite like Megs Hot Wheel's, I apply this with an old detailing brush for extra control.


----------



## silvers (Dec 12, 2010)

Megs Endurance Gel :thumb:


----------



## riido (Nov 15, 2011)

Gtech T1, no question.


----------



## Strothow (Oct 29, 2009)

Megs endurance, or 3m tyre restorer which I really like!


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

Reading through this thread its obviously just your choice as there is so many good types on offer.


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

Gtechniq T1 for durability and satin/gloss look
Zaino Z-16 for matt look

Ya make ya choices


----------



## Mr Shoelaces (Dec 27, 2007)

Espuma RD50 totally fantastic!


----------



## samiep (Mar 14, 2012)

defo Megs endurance for me


----------



## IanG (Nov 21, 2007)

Mr Shoelaces said:


> Espuma RD50 totally fantastic!


This is my favourite as well :thumb:


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

IanG said:


> This is my favourite as well :thumb:


Ahhhh Ian are you a speedway fan?


----------



## Nika (Feb 19, 2012)

Opti bond tire gel, will stay on the wheels for 1 week in Romanian roads.


----------



## MarkSmith (Dec 17, 2010)

Well for me, and its no secret that I am fast becoming a Gliptone fan, I really rate Gliptone Tyre & Trim Jelly and I reckon the Gliptone True Blue Tyre Dressing will be just as good if you prefer a spray on dressing ( I have not tried True Blue yet but plan to put that right later today )


----------



## Bike Nutter (Dec 30, 2011)

Megs endurance for me as well lasts ages plus i have two horses so i go on our muddy yard and they still shine great stuff.


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

For me it has to be Gtechniq T1. It's my new friend  looks last ages and no sling, easy to apply - what more do you need?


----------



## Bratwurst (Jan 23, 2009)

neilos said:


> Scrubbing the tyres clean when you wash the wheels etc, will also help the dressing last longer.


^ Spot-on :thumb:

I bet there are a load of perfectly good dressings out there that are rubbished quickly due to being put on tyres that aren't clean. And then word spreads about the 'crapness'...

The best thing I have for getting them clean is Surfex by Bilt Hamber. This with a good scrub, rinse and dry will leave your tyres with the perfect clean finish you need for a dressing. 

Surfex you'll also find is a terrific cleaner for almost everything. Easy my favourite degreaser and apc.

I like i4detailing's own tyre shine. You get a lot for your money plus it lasts well. You can have any finish you want depending on how much you apply.


----------



## Zetec-al (Feb 28, 2011)

I'm growing to Auto Finesse Gloss now. I didn't like it to start but i think that was partly down to me not cleaning the tyre well enough. After going back and giving the tyres a good scrub i tried it again and it works great. 

Another thing i think a tyre dressing needs is time taken to apply it. If its rushed it will look rubbish!


----------



## Pedro.Malheiro (Mar 18, 2011)

for matte finish I'm loving the Zaino Z-16


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

Nielsen's Brilliance, lasts ages compared to most I've tried and I've tried hundreds.

It may be too glossy for some though, paint it on with a brush and leave for maximum shine or just give it a wipe after its been on for a while for a nice satin sheen.


----------



## IanG (Nov 21, 2007)

great gonzo said:


> Ahhhh Ian are you a speedway fan?


Yes a loyal Diamonds supporter for 25 years :thumb:


----------



## fraz101 (Feb 28, 2012)

I bought some "raceglaze rubber dressing" off a member on here, its great on exterior plastics,but so far is really really poor on tyres? 

Anyone else tried it?


----------



## s.bailey (Mar 2, 2012)

I used Megs Endurance Gel yesterday for the second time, first being a few months ago, and for the life of me I have GOT to be doing something wrong. I'm applying with a megs foam applicator, the round yellow one's and using very sparingly, but no matter how little I apply to get a good coverage all the way round the tire and leaving for 2 hours to dry, I still get black sling up the side of my car? Any ideas guys? Should I be wiping with an MF too? Thanks


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Zaino or Concours 

:thumb:


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

s.bailey said:


> I used Megs Endurance Gel yesterday for the second time, first being a few months ago, and for the life of me I have GOT to be doing something wrong. I'm applying with a megs foam applicator, the round yellow one's and using very sparingly, but no matter how little I apply to get a good coverage all the way round the tire and leaving for 2 hours to dry, I still get black sling up the side of my car? Any ideas guys? Should I be wiping with an MF too? Thanks


The way I use Megs Endurance Gel.

1. Scrub the tyres clean.
2. Apply tiny amount to a square off cut of sponge.
3. Apply to tyre. By the time you get to the 3rd tyre, you'll need less product as the sponge will be, by now, loaded with the gel.

Using this method I suffer no sling, and I don't even buff off...

Another method I've been using recently is Autoglyms tyre dressing.

Again, scrub tyres clean, spray dressing on, leave to soak in for about an hour, then spray on another coat. No sling, tyres stay nice for ages....


----------



## s.bailey (Mar 2, 2012)

neilos said:


> The way I use Megs Endurance Gel.
> 
> 1. Scrub the tyres clean.
> 2. Apply tiny amount to a square off cut of sponge.
> ...


Cheers Neilos, exactly my method, only without the sponge...will give that a go next as have a few sacrificial sponges laying around :thumb:


----------



## fraz101 (Feb 28, 2012)

fraz101 said:


> I bought some "raceglaze rubber dressing" off a member on here, its great on exterior plastics,but so far is really really poor on tyres?
> 
> Anyone else tried it?


Anyone


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Swissvax Pneu is my #1 choice. Zaino Z16 is great too.


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

I saw a car in KDS event, with Zaino Z16 tyre gloss, did stand out alot on the tyres, I liked the professional finish it left on the tyres.


----------



## G.P (Dec 13, 2011)

Zetec-al said:


> I'm growing to Auto Finesse Gloss now. I didn't like it to start but i think that was partly down to me not cleaning the tyre well enough. After going back and giving the tyres a good scrub i tried it again and it works great.
> 
> Another thing i think a tyre dressing needs is time taken to apply it. If its rushed it will look rubbish!


Out of interest, what have you used before the AF Gloss?


----------



## msb (Dec 20, 2009)

pinnacle black onyx is my current favorite


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

My favourite is Megs endurance


----------



## nick3814 (Dec 31, 2010)

Using AF Gloss at the moment, like it a lot! Gives a really nice matt sheen with one coat then add coats as you like to make it more glossy and it lasts well too! Only £7 from Polishedbliss :thumb:


----------



## Darren.H (Dec 25, 2006)

Blackfire Long Lasting tyre gel


----------



## NHke (Sep 12, 2009)

For me it is : Wolfgang Black Diamond Tire Gel

Matt finish, smells great, last very long..

Picture of my wheel :










Still a bit wet, after a pass with a MF towel it is very nice and matt


----------



## David Proctor (Mar 6, 2011)

Megs Endurance gel every time..


----------



## darren4 (May 6, 2008)

s.bailey said:


> Cheers Neilos, exactly my method, only without the sponge...will give that a go next as have a few sacrificial sponges laying around :thumb:


b&q have massive yellow sponges for 50p at the mo, great to be cut up as there massive


----------



## Gingerbug224 (Dec 18, 2011)

DMH-01 said:


> Megs Endurance Gel :thumb:


I've used 4 different types ag, dj, pb and cg- for value shine and endurance this is the best combo.


----------



## tante (Jul 8, 2011)

Highstyle and finish are good


----------



## Grommit (May 3, 2011)

See this is a weird one. I go for shine not performance. Like em shiny and not muted like most tyre dressings.

If you want a glossy / shiny dressing, try chemical guys G6 hypercoat or Autobrite bubblegum tyre gel.


----------



## Titanium Htail (Mar 24, 2012)

I as many review what others use related to cost, durability, ease of application and finish I have a top three, and use it to see if it provides the results I need. That wish list of products is always being updated in my head, I had been using AG and now moved to Megs gel, if the budget products work for you it may only mean more applications, we all have individual needs.

Some good looking results here.


----------



## millns84 (Jul 5, 2009)

Megs Endurance is very good.

Also used VP Protectant which can be diluted to suit what "look" you want. Very easy to apply (spray on) and more durable than Megs. I do think in terms of appearance though that the Megs beats it.


----------



## tiagomiguel (Dec 25, 2011)

Best i used so far and it lasts long too i was my car normally every 3 weeks and the rubber still beads nice.

http://www.sonax.com/Car-Care/Produ...ode)/13760/235200-SONAX-Xtreme-Tire-gloss-gel


----------



## themk2 (Apr 15, 2012)

After reading this thread, and another thread on the forum (picture heavy, love the pictures!), and after only ever having used Turtle Wet 'n' Black, I think I'm going to have to go for some G-Tech T1. I'll get some pics up when I've used it. Probably next month now.
Thanks all


----------



## Lowiepete (Mar 29, 2009)

*FK #350 Tyre Dressing*

If you like your tyre dressing to be really natural looking, rather than them 
looking like they're dressed, then you might like FK #350 Tyre dressing, 
which I've just reviewed

Regards,
Steve


----------



## Michael_McL (Aug 25, 2011)

I quite like the zaino tyre dressing. A few layers of it on a nice grease free tyre works a treat. Saying that I do want to try T1 as most dressings don't last too long here.


----------



## Lucchinelli (Mar 26, 2012)

I used to be strictly Megs Endurance until I tried Auto Finesses's "Gloss".

Linky;

http://www.autofinesseuk.com/index.php?route=product/product&path=57&product_id=62

Just my suggestion.


----------



## cobra (Feb 18, 2012)

I use CarPro PERL, 
APC tyres, mix up 1:1 with water, apply with a cut up sponge, leave to soak in, then wipe with an MF
Nice satin look - second coat if you want a bit more bling!


----------



## peterv (Apr 18, 2012)

I use Sonus with satisfying result...will try some G-tech and sonax as well:

http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/wheels-and-tyres/sonus-tire-bumper-dressing/prod_40.html


----------



## Shinyvec (Feb 12, 2010)

Gtechniq T1 is easily the best on the market at the moment and my 2nd favorite is VP Dyonisus Tyre sheen


----------

